# Homemade Guitar Stand



## Itchy Brother

This is my latest project.Its made from Cherrywood with some Purpleheart inlays.


----------



## Chad

Sweet looking stand! Is that mortise and tenon with dowels?


----------



## phinds

very nice


----------



## Itchy Brother

Nope , just woodscrews , titebond and cherry flush plugs.I'm a beginner.Itchy


----------



## jdixon

Itchy that is really sharp.

John


----------



## Itchy Brother

Thanks,I kinda like it too!Itchy


----------



## mdntrdr

Very nice flowing lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner

Nice design and excellent execution. I like the inlays; very nice detail.


----------



## firehawkmph

Nice job Itchy,
Looks like you have a winner there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo

I'm really liking the shape of this one Itchy. Its got clean lines that flow right into the guitar. Awesome work. :thumbsup: Keep posting.
Ken


----------



## brendanrcarpenter

Guitar is certainly not going anywhere! Very nice.


----------



## ROOKIE WOODWORKER

*guitar stand plans*

How can I get PLans to build a guitar stand, I'm not a good enough woodworker to buid one without plans.


----------



## cabinetman

When you posted your last one I went on eBay and checked out what's there. Your stands beat those metal ones out of the park. Even the wood ones weren't as nice.

This one is nicely done, and looks more like fine furniture than just a stand.










 









.


----------



## Gene Howe

Really nice, Itchy. 
I second Cabinetman's comments re: fine furniture.
You have a real winner, there.


----------



## smallenginepower

nice work the finish looks good


----------



## Firewalker

Itchy, that's pretty downtown!!! I was tempted to buy a guitar stand but you have inspired me! Thanks for sharing. Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother

The bigger style didnt sell too well,I tossed the fixture yesterday.People buy these smaller ones better.


----------



## ACP

I love them both, that cherry/purple heart one is awesome. Nice finish too!


----------



## Firewalker

Itchy Brother said:


> The bigger style didnt sell too well,I tossed the fixture yesterday.People buy these smaller ones better.


You didn't throw that one away did you? Or are you saying you quit building them? I have an address where all kinds of things can be shipped. It's awesome. I come home and there is new stuff on my porch. Nice of those people to drop all that stuff off.

hahahaha


----------



## DanielPate

Very nice stands brother.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

with all due respect. very nice HANDCRAFTED guitar stand


----------



## Carvel Loafer

Very very nice!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

